

Ask Jason Fried: Do you angel invest even though 37S would not take? - marcamillion

I noticed in some SEC filings from Groupon that Jason Fried is one of the investors.<p>Assuming that it is you, brilliant investment by the way, how do you resolve that dichotomy within yourself?<p>I am not trying to bash you, but am seriously curious.<p>You guys are famous for shunning investors, and encouraging startups to not take investments and to live within the constraints.<p>So, given that it is you that invested in Groupon, how do you reconcile what you say - with your financial interests? What is your rational?<p>I hope you don't take offense to this, but I would be interested to hear what you have to say.
======
christophe971
DHH: "Jason is a member of the board. He didn't get any money off the table at
Groupon nor does he call their shots."

<https://twitter.com/#!/dhh/status/22015349629128704>

------
marcamillion
For those interested, this is the SEC filing I saw:
[http://sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1490281/00014902811000000...](http://sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1490281/000149028110000002/xslFormDX01/primary_doc.xml)

By the way, I am assuming that you invested - although now that I read it
over, I realize it could just be an advisory role where you got equity that
way. But even then, you aren't a fan of giving away your own equity, so the
question still applies - how do you reconcile the two?

